# In Your Professional Opinion, How Stupid Is This?



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I built mine out of plywood then Angus showed me the light using a piece of rigid Styrofoam.


I've done that too. I almost always have scraps of plywood laying around and the table saw makes it a breeze to size up. Kerdi board is awesome too if you have it laying around.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> This is how I interpreted angus doing them and since he wasn't around to ask this is how I do them now. Shower I'm working on right now. I do it the same way precision said, 1st course went in, and I laid them out dead center of the next tile.
> View attachment 111120
> View attachment 111121
> View attachment 111123
> ...


If Angus did it the niche would be lined up perfectly with the grout line and be the exact width of the tile.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I know that millions of showers and baths were constructed before Redguard, Nobleseal, and Schluter. Fine products all, but I am trying to build more and more without dependence on corporate manufactured products. Not a green building thing, more of a philosophy.


What tar products would be used that are not a "corporate manufactured product"?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> You said you were trying to avoid pre-manufactured products. Hardi is just that.





CrpntrFrk said:


> What tar products would be used that are not a "corporate manufactured product"?


It's a work in progress, the work, and the application of the partially-formed philosophy. Not sure this is really the place where I want to get into detail about it. That's why I just said I had a reason.

The fact is, every component is a manufactured product; Tub, faucet, backer board, tile, grout, sealer, everything. It's too complicated to go into right now. :thumbsup:





Delta


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm not putting you down for it, just curious.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> If Angus did it the niche would be lined up perfectly with the grout line and be the exact width of the tile.


Indeed. I've seen some of his photos. That being said, that's where the client wanted them. Lol. And that's the size they wanted them. I'll have to tell my dad that angus does it better and tell him to sell the clients on bigger niches and cooler places.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

But with that being said. Would y'all have gone up to the higher grout line and done it full width of the tiles? Only problem on full with would be studs are in the way. 

This is only my second niche angus style (although not as good as him)

I haven't really laid them out much. We used to just frame them, backer, aqua d, and they lined up wherever they lined up.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I haven't really laid them out much. We used to just frame them, backer, aqua d, and they lined up wherever they lined up.


These days, that doesn't really fly at all where I am, especially with tile formats like that. (I would never hear the end of it otherwise!) If I have to move a stud or two to locate a niche, I do it best I can. I burn a lot of time on the layout before I set even one tile. No skinny pieces up on top or in the corners (or the bottom course) for me if I can help it. If I build the niche opening larger, I figure I can scale it down with some added to the sides, etc. Stuff like that.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> These days, that doesn't really fly at all where I am, especially with tile formats like that. (I would never hear the end of it otherwise!) If I have to move a stud or two to locate a niche, I do it best I can. I burn a lot of time on the layout before I set even one tile. No skinny pieces up on top or in the corners for me if I can help it. If I build the niche opening larger, I figure I can scale it down with some cbu, etc. Stuff like that.


When the client is in love with it what do you do? 

I'll start a thread about it so I don't jack his


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> When the client is in love with it what do you do?
> 
> I'll start a thread about it so I don't jack his


Ok, then forget it. I thought you asked about the placement of them and I threw in some addl. commentary that might be helpful.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> It's a work in progress, the work, and the application of the partially-formed philosophy. Not sure this is really the place where I want to get into detail about it. That's why I just said I had a reason.
> 
> The fact is, every component is a manufactured product; Tub, faucet, backer board, tile, grout, sealer, everything. It's too complicated to go into right now. :thumbsup:
> 
> Delta


I'm not buying what you're selling...explain.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

In my professional opinion… Pretty Stupid! You asked – I answered – moving on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Ok, then forget it. I thought you asked about the placement of them and I threw in some addl. commentary that might be helpful.


Yeah, I did. And I want all the commentary I can get.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-shower-layout-147646/


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I make mine out of wedi and their urethane adhesive. Dries in about 30 minutes. I line up the joints depending on the tile size and type of material.

I don't understand what high standard using felt paper achieves? While waterproofing is important, isn't the tile installation and layout the skilled part?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If you want to do it old style, then forget the Hardi backer and use tarpaper, lath, and mud. It's not difficult at all. You could hot-mop it, too, though I wouldn't.

To some extent, if you want to do it old-style, ditch the niche and put in a porcelain soap dish: niches were never that common in stick-framed houses until the membrane companies made it easy and nearly foolproof. I suspect that the reason many older niches were set with full pieces of stone rather than tiled was to deal with the waterproofing issues.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

It's basically the same thing , different material. You Tar paper a pitched roof, it allows breathing, a flat roof you use liquid in addition to a different type of "tar paper " along with fabric and tar mastic, not sure about bonding to it. Visqueen behind backer though the backer gets wet. If I could get inside your mind to see your reasoning and all the factors I would just get you to write me a check instead. All of your collective experience, knowledge of the latest products, and job site amongst a myriad of other decisions and the desired end results determines the choices you make .
Sorry this could be repeated, didn't read or see all the responses, so ditto!


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I usually frame, clad, and waterproof niches before I start tiling. Takes some time to plan out! As I'm starting to use Wedi more, I might try installing the niche on the fly. Haven't used a pre-made niche yet, always make my own, like previous comments, they never seem to be the right size.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike, you do some really great looking niches.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Mike, you do some really great looking niches.


Thanks Angus! How are things?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just like Jarvis i make most on my own.


----------

